# Riley



## jrsaltzman2 (Feb 9, 2011)

Riley at 12 weeks old, we had just gotten her.


----------



## jrsaltzman2 (Feb 9, 2011)

Riley snuggles up with our cornish rex cat who is her best bud .
and Riley at 14 weeks old.


----------



## jrsaltzman2 (Feb 9, 2011)

Riley at 18 weeks and after her first grooming was done.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

awww I love when dogs and cats cuddle!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Very Adorable!!! that is cute that they are buds!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What a lovely colour she is , she's a cutie x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

riley is absolutely gorgeous
marzy


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Love Riley. If (when?) I get another I want one just like that


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww lovely, never seen one like her. what colour did the breeder class her as ?


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Cuuuteeee  She sure is fading! What color is she?


----------



## jrsaltzman2 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone! She is a brown sable, as she gets older she will lighten up. It's a very pretty color because it's light at the roots and dark at the tips so kinds looks like highlights. I'll have to post pics of her groom she got today... Tear  she was cut wayyyy shorter than I wanted and I'm so unhappy. I may start grooming her at home. Hopefully it grows back ver fast!!!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

jrsaltzman2 said:


> Thanks everyone! She is a brown sable, as she gets older she will lighten up. It's a very pretty color because it's light at the roots and dark at the tips so kinds looks like highlights. I'll have to post pics of her groom she got today... Tear  she was cut wayyyy shorter than I wanted and I'm so unhappy. I may start grooming her at home. Hopefully it grows back ver fast!!!


aww I'm sorry to hear it didn't work out as planned. Hopefully it will grow quickly  They seem to haha


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh its not perminant thank goodness... sounds like when \i go to the hair dressers myself and come out thinking it'll grow back x


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Aah Riley is lovely. Her colouring is gorgeous and she takes a fab photo!


----------



## jrsaltzman2 (Feb 9, 2011)

Here is a photo of her groom. I told her to cut one inch and leave the rest . I think she left an inch. Not at all what I wanted the last pic on here was about a week before her groom and I miss her long hair. When it grows out it will be dark at the ends again. I may groom at home from now on.


----------



## jrsaltzman2 (Feb 9, 2011)

She gets spayed tuesday to so oh well might as well have all the hair shorter for that i guess and get it long after. Plus it is awful muddy around here in the spring. Looking on the bright side of things . She looks so funny being a different color I cant wait for the darker to grow out.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Beka I think her coat looks great like that and after all the mud we've had here this winter that little bit shorter is a great idea ... good luck tomorrow,have you got your onsie ( so up with the lingo I can even do the accent lol ) x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lol...I can hear the accent...but are you going Canadian or American


----------



## jrsaltzman2 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hahaha my silly American accent 
Thanks her cut isn't to bad she does still look cute. The onsie is a great idea for her . I was trying to figure out what to do to cover the sutures withought putting a cone on her head. Do u just open up the once when you let them out to go potty.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, she's such a sweetheart! Soooooooooo beautiful (both before and after!).


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

I think she still looks wicked cute! Karen your accent is superbbb!


----------

